# Office/mancave



## sprucegum (Jan 30, 2022)

Finally after 2 1/2 years I am getting to finish my room. We sold the old place a little quicker than expected and had to get the important rooms done first. My space has become kind of a catch all but I am slowly reclaiming it. Kind of finishing a wall at a time and moving furniture accordingly. All four walls will get this birch panel wainscoting, 1 done 3 to go. Nice to have the heated shop to build and polyurethane the sections in.

Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 7


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jan 30, 2022)

I love the look of that. Clear finish or painted?

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## sprucegum (Jan 30, 2022)

woodtickgreg said:


> I love the look of that. Clear finish or painted?


clear, It actually already has 4 coats of satin latex polly on it.

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## DLJeffs (Jan 30, 2022)

Wow, that'll be one fancy mancave. Be careful who you invite over.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## JR Parks (Jan 31, 2022)

Good looking Dave!!!


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Jan 31, 2022)

JR Parks said:


> Good looking Dave!!!


Are you saying Dave is good looking or did you mean "good looking, Dave"? Lol

Reactions: Funny 3 | Way Cool 1


----------



## JR Parks (Jan 31, 2022)

Well I guess I’d better say both to stay outta trouble.

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## DLJeffs (Jan 31, 2022)

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> Are you saying Dave is good looking or did you mean "good looking, Dave"? Lol


Someone posted that they had just made synonym buns. I replied "you mean just like the ones that grammar used to make?"

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## sprucegum (Jan 31, 2022)

JR Parks said:


> Well I guess I’d better say both to stay outta trouble.


No one else does


----------



## sprucegum (Jan 31, 2022)

Hears a sneak peek at the wet bar. Still need to pour the concrete countertop and build the wall shelves.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 4


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making (Jan 31, 2022)

Concrete counters... Sacrilege! 
Poured in place or pouring them on melamine forms and flipping it to have the top prefinished?

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## sprucegum (Jan 31, 2022)

In place that way it will fit and I can lift it 50 pounds at a time,

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making (Jan 31, 2022)

sprucegum said:


> In place that way it will fit and I can lift it 50 pounds at a time,


Contertop formula or standard?


----------



## sprucegum (Jan 31, 2022)

2feathers Creative Making said:


> Contertop formula or standard?


Oh, I use some additive, fiber , and color that you mix with sacrete sand mix. I used it on my outdoor kitchen and had good luck. I had enough break away edge form left from that project to do this one.


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making (Jan 31, 2022)

Sweet. I have looked into it, but haven't fallen down that rabbit hole


----------



## sprucegum (Jan 31, 2022)

There was a time in my life when I was really into concrete, probably poured or helped pour several thousand yards. Still like to get my hands into it but it's a lot of work for a old guy. Troweling a counter top is just like troweling a little tiny floor.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making (Jan 31, 2022)

I have poured many garage floors and driveways, sidewalks, footers. Just no countertops. I work with a fellow who trained under a contractor who made the zoo enclosures in several large cities. Then for fun they did water features in Denver area. Including making false rocks to cover the pump works.


----------



## sprucegum (Feb 1, 2022)

A little more progress. I have the counter top almost ready to pour, probably be a few days before I get to it.

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## sprucegum (Feb 2, 2022)

Had to hang out in the house this morning, grandson couldn't go to school because he sneezed once yesterday and his mom had plans for the day. Decided to tackle the ceiling light. When we built the house the dining room fixture came damaged and the company didn't want it sent back, and a few years ago I saved a antique brass one from the dumpster. The old one had some pretty sketchy wiring and sockets but the solid brass base plate was pretty nice. Yuppers I combined the 2 and got me a free mancave original.

Reactions: Like 5 | Way Cool 3 | Creative 1


----------

